# pro chem



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

hi guys, has anyone ever heard or used pro chem, if so, have you got any feedback?


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah used them for last year and more. Been really happy with them. decent price decent quality to, never had any serious sides either. Apart from a bit of tren related gyno but got help from Hacksi who advised i run arimidex for 2 week and it was fine.

There Test Prop is a quite painfull injection but props in general hurt, i just felt this one hurt more.

Theres new batchs out now, they have holograms and are slightly darker in colour, apparently theres something else been added to make the injections more comfortable though.

when i started winter 2006 i was 12and a half stone lean. im now a "gym" (not contest) ripped 16stone


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

cheers bud for the feedback...sounds good, ur doing well there m8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used some of their products with decent results


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

cheers bud, just been reading some other threads, no bad reviews..looks good


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

using there one rip 200 for my show with good results


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

South Champ Jnr said:


> yeah used them for last year and more. Been really happy with them. decent price decent quality to, never had any serious sides either. Apart from a bit of tren related gyno but got help from Hacksi who advised i run arimidex for 2 week and it was fine.
> 
> There Test Prop is a quite painfull injection but props in general hurt, i just felt this one hurt more.
> 
> ...


Look for the amber Vials and Holograms. As far as I am aware The whole line up is now painfree or as painfree as you can expect concidering you are sticking a needle in your self. :lol:

ROHM's Viro prop is an excellent product and completely painfree. I have also heard but can't comment personally that Syntrop's prop is painfree.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

bigguy6641 said:


> cheers bud for the feedback...sounds good, ur doing well there m8


Thanks, yeah im doing ok, did train naturally for 5 years before. My gains were also more down to consistent clean eating, and hard, smart, training. plus dieting for shows then rebounding really helped add size. good luck



martinmcg said:


> using there one rip 200 for my show with good results


I used same stuff for my last show, found it really usefull. Out of curiosity what are you running it with AAS wise? you look awesome in your avatar!



redman said:


> Look for the amber Vials and Holograms. As far as I am aware The whole line up is now painfree or as painfree as you can expect concidering you are sticking a needle in your self. :lol:
> 
> Saw some of the new vials last night, look good, although they are really dark looks like your injectinig apple juice!


----------



## scottie (Dec 22, 2008)

hi i have pro cem one rip coming soon and just wondered what doseage to take normally take sust at 2n a half mil to 10 mil per wk

but was told ur only ment to take 1 mil per wk of pro chem one rip

any info would be great thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what are you using it for? as it is a fast estered steroid blend all the steroids in the mix should be jabbed EOD


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i am using their deca at the moment and have the one rip to run next year.


----------



## minzy (Oct 29, 2008)

iv got some pro chem deca 300mg/ml too... but my ones not got the hologram on it

What are your views on this?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

minzy said:


> iv got some pro chem deca 300mg/ml too... but my ones not got the hologram on it
> 
> What are your views on this?


What colour the bottle... its probably fine.. as said many times So far there are no known copy of pchem.? :thumb:


----------



## minzy (Oct 29, 2008)

its a normal looking white see through bottle. it got a white lid to it.

Here are the pics for it. see if they pop up.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Surej/Ravi/DSC00683.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Surej/Ravi/DSC00682.jpg


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

minzy said:


> its a normal looking white see through bottle. it got a white lid to it.
> 
> Here are the pics for it. see if they pop up.
> 
> ...


yeah that fine just one of the older bottles. get it in mate..lol


----------



## minzy (Oct 29, 2008)

cheers bud..... have you taken it before? how were the gains? My friend knows the one of the guys who produces it and it made up in derby as far as i know.

I normally use norma deca or organon. 1st time im using high dosage deca and was a bit iffy on the quality.

Is it overdosed in any way?

Thank bigsteve


----------



## Matt10uk10 (Jul 1, 2009)

hi guys just wondered if i could get some advice.ive started on one-rip 200 injections 1ml every third day,it says on bottle made by british anobolic labs,is this a copy of pro chems?it says its got all three tren,prop and mast init.

ive currently had 5 injections but not seen any real results,should i be taking anything else with it??i used to take dekka 2ml twice a week and saw slight growth but not much.

thanks for any advice im new to all this.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if it is called one-rip 200 and contains prop/mast and tren then they have copied Pro-chems one rip as PC have been around longer but this is not to say it is bunk gear...

as for results what where you expecting?


----------

